# Pushing some snow video



## willshome (Mar 5, 2012)

This is my first time out in my 1999 ram 3500 dump with 9' Fisher (it's a little bigger than the bronco w/7'6" I had) The Cummins pushes great and in 14 hours burned about 1/2 a tank (15 gallons or so)





it was about 5" of wet then icy snow


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice vid, I assume the song is refering to snow(I wanna push you around) lol


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

i use to plow that driveway in bwater up the big hill like 2-3 years ago for the company i sub for.


----------



## willshome (Mar 5, 2012)

JLsDmax;1557153 said:


> i use to plow that driveway in bwater up the big hill


LOL LOL LOL Small world
That's to funny


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

nope, didnt retire. I think the previous owner passed away two years ago, and he was the contact for the company i work for, so the new owners/family must have called someone else. But i dont know the real reason, im just a worker.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Good vid, good song as well.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I can't believe you're doing residential drives with a dually. That takes some skill.. I was only able to that for one winter then went back to a SRW.. God bless ya. You made it look easy!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

cool video


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Great video and song with it. A pull plow would make your life sooo much easier. Good job plowing.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

Great video, and good song choice!


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

icudoucme;1557243 said:


> I can't believe you're doing residential drives with a dually. That takes some skill.. I was only able to that for one winter then went back to a SRW.. God bless ya. You made it look easy!


ya wat he said i think my srw 350 is to big for driveways i give u credit


----------



## willshome (Mar 5, 2012)

icudoucme;1557243 said:


> I can't believe you're doing residential drives with a dually. That takes some skill.. I was only able to that for one winter then went back to a SRW.. God bless ya. You made it look easy!


the bed of the truck is 8' wide by 9' long so it's not that bad and the truck is very useful year round. I do a few parking lots and the truck is great for them. I have turned down a few driveways for being to narrow and one year round customer I plow the mouth and blow the body of the driveway just to keep that customer happy


----------



## JemPlowing (Aug 8, 2013)

Will I am so happy I am no longer plowing driveways with a dumptruck. Parking lots ONLY


----------

